# Your experience with this drive



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

My good ole Fry's has the Maxtor 500gb on sale this week. Anybody installed this drive? Will be replacing my S2 DT 80hour.

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5090665


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

While just about any drive will probably work fine in the Tivo, I would just
stick to the Western Digital "JB" series drives in this price range. They have 
a reputation here of being extremely well suited for use in Tivo for their quietness. 

You can get the 500GB oem from Newegg for $105 total shipped. 3 yr warranty. Probaly less than $10 more than the total price of the Maxtor.


----------



## cajun100 (Oct 5, 2006)

Beware.

Read the Newegg reviews. This model reviewed is the retail verson of what Fry's is selling.

Look under "hard drives" -- brand "Maxtor". There are only 3. The 500g is the first.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I have three of these drives two purchased from Newegg. The drives are great, quiet reliable. The only problem I had was with Neweggs poor packing. I find that ZipZoomFly and Tigerdirect do a much better job of packing. It is a good drive for the TiVo


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Just an FYI, the Maxtor drives that are being sold new these days are really Seagate drives with Maxtor labels - generally a good thing, but it may mean you can't quiet them.


----------



## scopus (Mar 26, 2002)

:down: I have one of these in my DSR7000 and I find it very loud, seek noise from across the room. I don't recommend it, unless you keep your equipment in a cabinet behind glass where it won't be heard.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Do these drives work with AAM? I know seagates don't, but I don't know if they're not supporting it on the Maxtors either.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

No,they are Seagate now and not supported.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

There are rumors that a tool exists to adjust AAM on newer seagate drives. I think last I read about it was in the series three forum but at the moment I dont remember the thread name.


----------

